# Bronzish/Purple Purplish/Bronze?



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi,
I have a question... One of the pigeons recently gifted to me is a very interesting (to me) color. When I first saw him in low light he looked bronze on the upper body/wings. In better light it's much more of a purple color. I'd like to know what to call him in my breeding records. Sorry, no pics, I keep trying but I'm a lousy photographer. ;-}
Best Regards and Thanks! Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Can't tell you much unless I see him. What colors are his parents?


----------



## Aviephile (Oct 25, 2009)

Hi Becky! I don't know about his parents. I can probably find out eventually but the gentleman who gave the birds to me is in ill health and I just don't want to bother him or his wife too much right now. I'm just grateful for the birds. They are my "foundation" stock, along with the Lemons...
Do you know of any racing breeds that exhibit a purplish color? It's somewhat irridescent.
Thanks! Bill


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Other than the irridescent purple feathers on the neck, nope. Although sometimes ash-red and indigo slates can look purple. Some people call them plum. I'll see if I can find some pictures for you.


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Sounds like INDIGO to me*GEORGE


----------

